# Juvenile size



## Utahraptor (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi tegu pros! 

I'm brand new to keeping tegus, having just purchased my first at the LA show last weekend. Unfortunately, in the excitement of having found my new buddy, I neglected to ask how old he was. He's a Colombian gold tegu and about a foot in length. Any rough estimates on age?

Thank you!


----------



## tupinambinae (Jan 14, 2010)

My CB hatchlings are about 2-4 months old with this size.

The size depends how it was kept in the past, so it could be older.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad you asked this question, because I did the same thing at that show when I purchased my gold Tegu. It's about the same size and I got it from the South Bay Tropical Marine & Reptile booth. I've always loved Tegus and I just had to buy it. It was love at first sight! Well, now I know the approximate age of mine. :-D


----------

